

Designs of the Week: The Movie Theater Experience - donna
http://www.sramanamitra.com/2008/11/23/designs-of-the-week-the-movie-theater-experience/

======
donna
I'd loved to have a movie experience that excludes cell phone calls, getting
coughed and sneezed on, grandma talking out loud asking "what did they
say?"... arg

